# Pet Store Adventures



## MissRobynKennedy (Sep 29, 2012)

Do you ever take your rats to the pet store to be fawned over?

I work at my local PetSmart and after I told everyone that I was getting rats again, there was no end to the harrassment to bring them in to visit! So I lined my cat carrier with newspaper, added an old tea towel, put some lab blocks in the food dish that hangs off the door, and away we went!

My car was super hot (ugh) so I cranked the AC, buckled the carrier in and drove like a sane person... for once! Initially the boys were shy, but they quickly warmed up to all of the people who came to check them out and give them cuddles and compliments. Junior ended up sitting on my shoulder for a good forty minutes while I talked to all my coworkers and then actually did some shopping, and Domo was content to fall asleep in the carrier. He's practically an old man, I can forgive him for that. Besides, he's so cute when he sleeps <3

I got lots of "oooh, a rat!" comments from people with kids and (surprisingly) very few "omg, ew, a rat!" comments. Usually when I mention rats to customers, they immediately act disgusted. I'm not sure if the attitude change was because I actually had a rat with me, or if I just got lucky XD The people who were iffy were nice about it and they came to say hi and give a few pets. Junior, I believe, could win over anyone's heart.

Has anyone else ever taken their rats to the pet store? Or any other store, for that matter? I was going to try going into Rona or Home Depot with them (in the carrier) just because I didn't want to leave them in the car in this heat. It didn't end up happening, but I may call and ask if I could do it X3


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

One of my boys goes on outings with me. I have a harness and leash for him for extra security because he just sits on my shoulder or in my shirt rather than a carrier.

He just eats up the attention. We were at Tractor Supply Co. the other day and an older lady came up and just cooed and loved on him!


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I remember when I took my rats to the pet store. The cashiers were really interested in Molly because she's hairless, and the boss actually had to tell them to get back to work because my rats were such a big distraction.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I got another male rat yesterday. His name is a Azazel. I brought him into Wal-mart(large super store) with me. He was in one of those cardboard boxes you get when you buy a small pet from a pet shop. People gave me weird looks but I never got the "what's in thebox?" question, lol.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

I've brought Izzie places with me before but no one ever really notices. I took her to school with me twice last week, and she was in one of my purse-carrier-things when I was in class but between classes she sat outside in the sun with me while I did class readings and cuddled with her and she LOVED it.  She was tiny and curled up in my elbow or next to my side though so no one even saw her lol. I also brought her into a video store and no one noticed (or just didn't say anything)...


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

No. Who knows what kind of airborne viruses/sicknesses other rats in that store might have. I only ever trusted one of my rats enough not to take a flying leap out of my hands/off my shoulders and he went a few places with me (nowhere that served food however) but I would never take any of my animals into a pet store honestly. It's not worth the risk of them getting lost, injured, sick, etc.


----------



## MissRobynKennedy (Sep 29, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> No. Who knows what kind of airborne viruses/sicknesses other rats in that store might have. I only ever trusted one of my rats enough not to take a flying leap out of my hands/off my shoulders and he went a few places with me (nowhere that served food however) but I would never take any of my animals into a pet store honestly. It's not worth the risk of them getting lost, injured, sick, etc.


Not to be rude, but I feel like I just got lectured... o__O;


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm on the fence about it.
There are probably some rats that wouldn't mind being taken places. I would rather not take that risk. The least that can happen is that you really stress out the rat. The worst that can happen is illness, running away or getting injured. If dogs and cats can get stressed out from changing environments, I am sure rats can too. 

I am sorry that forums aren't all sunshine, smiles and rainbows. People aren't on here to make you feel like crap (exception being if you are blatantly wrong and you fight the people who try to help you see the error of your ways). People who make comments that seem negative are only trying to help. The poster was just pointing out some risks that perhaps the previous posters never thought about.

I have to hold my tongue sometimes. I don't think it's right to start dragging around newly acquired ratties. I think the best thing to do is get them home ASAP, give them a period to adjust to their new home and then slowly start introducing yourself to them. Not, "I'm going to buy a rat and then do 3 hours worth of errands with the rat riding around with me" or "I just got a rat and less than 12 hours later I am flinging him around the house". It's exciting to have rats and sometimes you just want to show them off to the world. But at the moment, the only places I can see my rats going outside of the house is to a sitter or a vet clinic.

Just my 0.02.


----------



## Smilebud (Jul 31, 2012)

I take my boys almost everywhere with me. Just yesterday I took them to an arts festival, they were the star attraction ;D I quickly became friends with everyone, was mobbed by children and the majoraty of people had already had a rat before. I was asked a few times where to get one ^^ only one person didn't like them, but even he just didn't want to hold or pet them. Of course, I didn't bring the new baby, that would have been terrifying for him. But my big squishes are fine and they only peed on my mum


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

@ trematode, The only reason Zay came into a store with me is because I'm only 16, I was with my parents, and they had to get some groceries. We were over an hour from my house since the store where I get bedding and food(and got Azazel) is not in the small town I live in. It was that or leave him in the car, which wasn't an option I live in Louisiana, meaning even though it is Autumn the temperature is still very high, add 100 percent humidity to that and you have a deadly combination. We were in there for a total of 15 minutes and headed straight home where he was put into his temporary cage and left alone for a while, so he could adjust. My family even left the house so he wouldn't be bothered. He was not "slung" around. I would never purposely endanger a rat, or any animal for that matter. I'm not attacking you in any way, shape, or from, I just wanted to clear things up.
-----------------------------------------------------------------

I don't condone bringing them to pet stores though. That is pretty risky.

But, my older rat Gambit is a big traveller. He has been all over the place and loves looking out the window while we drive. Though it doesn't last long because car rides make him sleepy... He has never been in a store though.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

Jaguar said:


> No. Who knows what kind of airborne viruses/sicknesses other rats in that store might have. It's not worth the risk of them getting lost, injured, sick, etc.


^ Why I've never taken my rats to the pet store with me. Except once but I was there for like 3 minutes and it was after a vet visit so he was already out with me, and he'd been exposed to that exact same environment less than a week ago so I thought the risks were minimal. But I think you do have to really trust the rat that you bring out with you and know they wont' try and get away or something. I would NEVER bring my young girls out with me because they're much too hyper and I'd be afraid they'd get too excited and run away to investigate and I'd never find them.  Izzie goes places with me because I trust her immensely not to try and explore far off places, and even if she does get spooked and go away from me instead of towards me (which I dont' think would be the case, but there's always that chance), she's slow since she's so old and can't use her back legs well so she wouldn't be able to get far before I caught up with her.  So those things are DEFINITELY things you need to consider before you bring a rat anywhere. The farthest most of my rats have gone besides the vet is the laundry room a floor below me while I'm cleaning the cage lol.


----------



## trematode (Sep 8, 2012)

never-sleep said:


> @ trematode, The only reason Zay came into a store with me is because I'm only 16, I was with my parents, and they had to get some groceries. We were over an hour from my house since the store where I get bedding and food(and got Azazel) is not in the small town I live in. It was that or leave him in the car, which wasn't an option I live in Louisiana, meaning even though it is Autumn the temperature is still very high, add 100 percent humidity to that and you have a deadly combination. We were in there for a total of 15 minutes and headed straight home where he was put into his temporary cage and left alone for a while, so he could adjust. My family even left the house so he wouldn't be bothered. He was not "slung" around. I would never purposely endanger a rat, or any animal for that matter. I'm not attacking you in any way, shape, or from, I just wanted to clear things up.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------


I wasn't attacking you in anyway 
I wasn't expecting an explanation. Taking an extra 15 minutes is no big deal, especially when the other option is leaving them in a hot car. That is responsible. Not irresponsible at all.

I was just making an observation.

I'm older (23 years young). I get the vibe that a lot of you are in your teens but I don't know for sure. I got pets later in life because I moved around a lot as a kid. I got my first rodents when I was in my third year of university. I researched the heck out of rodents before deciding on gerbils. I did research on the transition (from the previous owners or pet store to my apartment) and how to avoid stressful situations. I know that rats can possibly be a lot more relaxed, but I still feel that some of the same principals apply. When my boyfriend's mom asked if the rats could come visit, I decided to ask the forum for advice. I didn't just jump at my first instinct, which was "Hey, it would be cool to just pack my rats up, drive an hour and pay his mom a visit!"

I am glad the subject of disease, injury and getting lost was brought up. If some of you didn't think about that beforehand, it is good that it is brought up. I would feel a lot better if people knew the risks before they make the decision to take their ratties places. It would be really sad to see a post along the lines of "I took my rats to the pet store and now they have URIs. I had no idea this could happen "

Everyone makes mistakes. Everyone is not an expert on everything. I would rather someone come forward and say "Hey, were you aware of this?" rather than me not be aware and have something bad happen to my ratties.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not lecturing anyone. Just my personal stance on things. I don't even like when stores allow people to bring their dogs in. All it would take is one rat in that store to have something like Sendai and it could kill all of your rats in a snap. Not worth it considering unless your rat is VERY well trained they are probably going to be scared/stressed the entire time anyways. It's better for them to stay home where they're comfortable and safe.


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

trematode said:


> I wasn't attacking you in anyway
> I wasn't expecting an explanation. Taking an extra 15 minutes is no big deal, especially when the other option is leaving them in a hot car. That is responsible. Not irresponsible at all.
> 
> I was just making an observation.


Many people on this forum have a love for rats which means informing and observing could be mistaken for attacking. Which is why I doubted you were attacking me. I just wanted the situation explained. I highly value other's opinions when it comes to certain things, like responsibility haha.


----------



## Blaze (Jul 16, 2012)

The way I see it, rats are so short-lived anyway that you shouldn't be overly-careful and keep them holed up at home all the time. Take a risk and take them out with you. The odds of them catching an illness are very small, and besides, they'll have fun! 

I took my oldest two girls to the pet store one time, and I got a few "aww!"-type comments, and some people petted them. Last Halloween, I took one of the older ones and one of the younger ones trick-or-treating with me. Little Lorelei was new and not yet used to me, so she freaked out when she saw other people, and ended up sitting in her carrier in the car. Florence behaved wonderfully and everyone we met petted her and adored her. And I have full intentions to bring my old girl Emilie to school with me someday soon.


----------



## SillydogTheGreat (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh someone is always going to have a negative opinion somewhere. I agree that if the rat is very new/a baby that perhaps it'd be wise to wait a bit before taking them outside. Otherwise if your rat enjoys going on trips with you than why the heck not. Cas likes to hide in my hood and I've taken him to malls before. He just eventually falls asleep in there and will peek out if I've bought something to eat.


----------



## gal5150 (Aug 14, 2012)

Good grief, if 23 is old...I'm ancient!!! lol 37 yr old mom here, and while I personally would never risk taking the boys to a pet shop for the previously stated reasons, they do go to take my children to preschool and kindergarten every morning. They come along in their fleece bonding pouch, one at a time, and they are incredible ambassadors for their kind. Despite just having started this ritual last week, and the boys being just under 2 months, neither boy fear poops or urinates...they love putting their heads out of the top of the pouch to sniff away, and Ferb in particular loves all of the little hands offering "ooohs" and "ahhhs" and gentle two finger touches...fell asleep while being adored this morning. Phineas adores the time out but not the hands on attention so I just don't allow it. To each his own...just be safe, smart, and enjoy your rattie relationship...whatever that looks like for you and yours!


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

OK folks... I have a shoulder rat, and we trained her, and it was a lot of work and time spent. She goes everywhere with us, parks, pet stores, swimming, fast food places, you name it we do it. Our shoulder rat is a year and a half old and started training at only 3 weeks old. Proper shoulder rat training involves bonding and trust with your family, at least basic command training, outdoor training at a very safe site and then gradual immersion into a world that is very, very dangerous for rats. Moreover, you only have a shot at it if your rat has the right kind of personality. More often than any honest shoulder rat trainer is going to admit things go sideways, and close calls are more the rule than the exception during the training process. And the very best way to kill your pet rat is to take it outside. Now, I only do shoulder rats, so you should know my position on the topic, and *I* am giving you this warning.

Our rat gets free cheese at the pizzaria and free ice cream from Dairy Queen... She attracts kids and they know it and would like nothing more than have her around all the time. Over all she's amazingly well received almost everywhere we go, and we have a fixed protocol in dealing with people based on trial and error experience that works for us. And we do go to the pet shop with her and it is because our local pet shop knows our rat that the cashier gave us her own neglected pet because she felt it had the right personality to become a shoulder rat. We'll see, first safe site visit is today.

Pet shops are usually rat friendly so that's why people take them there but you need to have a pet shop protocol. Our pet shop protocol is basic. No handling any animals without washing our hands before touching our own rat. The store has no problem with letting us use their wash room after touching their animals. And certainly no contact between our girl and their animals. I've been in a pet shop that had a serious mite infestation, and yes mites are easy enough to cure but why make your rat sick? You don't need a lethal virus just to have a problem.

True shoulder rats develop a pretty strong immune system, much like their wild counterparts due to constant exposure to the outside world from an early age, but I wouldn't assume that indoor rats would have a similar resistance to disease and honestly shouldn't be dragged around haphazzardly nor should anyone believe that just because their rat has a mellow disposition that it's a shoulder rat. My shoulder rat for example can easily slip through chain link fences and she was a good climber when she was younger and she still goes into places where I can't follow. Both because of training and temperment she comes back when called. OK so she's left me waiting on the wrong side of a barbed wire topped 15 ft chain link fence or at the base of a tree a few times until she finished exploring, but she always comes back, unless you're for sure certain yours will do the same you stand a good chance of coming home one rat short. I won't even get into cars, cats, dogs, foxes, owls, toddlers, ticks, snapping turtles, wild rats, puberty and other fun and not so fun things we've encountered along the way.

I don't want to encourage the general practice of shoulder ratting, but I'm beginning to think there are enough people doing it already that perhaps we should have a serious thread on the subject. I'll IM the admins and get their thoughts on how to do a thread on the topic without sending half the newbies here off to kill their rats.


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

I have some rats that I'd take anywhere with me. I'm not too concerned about them picking anything up in the pet store, considering the pet store I most often take them to doesn't sell any livestock other than fish. Even the larger pet stores I'm not fussy about if I have to pick something up and have the rat out with me anyway (it happens often that Basil will come visit my sister or niece, who both happen to live near two different pet shops). 

I've sneaked them in places too, if they've been with me at the time and I had to run into a regular shop for something. Mostly they'll stay incognito in my hood or pocket so as not to freak out unwitting fellow customers, but I don't think I've ever had a negative reaction or experience. I'm well aware it could happen, but I like to take my rats with me. 

It's why I started getting rats instead of continuing the hamster trend in my family - I wanted an interactive pet that could sit in my pocket and come around with me. Everyone wants a pet like that, I think! We have fun and with my aspergers, I've become a lot more outgoing since taking my rats around with me. So we've all benefited in some way


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

I've started a thread on shoulder rats and shoulder ratting with I pretty fair warning on the header... I believe there are more than a few shoulder ratters here ranging from indoor shoulder rats to the real deal true shoulder rats... 

Those of us who have shoulder rats often forget the risks we pose to newbies... For the most part, we work with well trained and soldly bonded animals that obey at least the basic commands required and over time we've built a solid body of knowledge about our rats, their limits and we deal with the every day dangers we face almost transparently if not unconsciously. At some point it all gets so simple and usual we forget how many things went or can go wrong and we get so caught up in the joys of owning a shoulder rat that we forget to mention the hazards.

The problem is that there are lots of kiddies and newbies here with untrained ratties. They aren't likely to understand the precautions we take for granted and they sure arent gong to see the dangers until it's too late. 

With no disrespect for this thread or poster intended, may I invite everyone interested in shoulder rats to my thread on the subject... where we might let it evolve into an open discussion on the topic without putting unsuspecting newbies at risk? 

I'd love for my thread to be an outlet for those of us who do shoulder rats to express our joyful experiences, but I'd also like to balance it with safety tips and cautions so we don't mislead newbies into killing their rats.

Babs, I agree that virus's that harm rats are rare in certain parts of the world or country... but I also know that pet shops absolutely will never tell you they have them or that they have lost rats to a mystery plague. It's terrible for business. With 100 animals insanely scratching at the same time, my pet shop claimed they never had mites but they did tell me what they used to treat them. I've also seen the whole inventory evaporate and get restocked in the fish department without ever seeing a sick fish in an aquarium, not counting the smelly bucket on the floor. I think washing your hands after you handle pet shop animals before you touch your own is a reasonable safety precaution. Even the employees at my local pet shop wash their hands and some change their clothes when they go home to protect their own pets. I've never been in a pet shop bathroom that didn't have antibacterial soap in the washroom. If the employees are afraid... think about how you should feel. Just a friendly heads up from a fellow shoulder ratter also living in an area with no known diseases currently running rampent.


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

i would not reccommend taking your pets to pet stores. you never know what airborn diseases could be in there. i personally do not risk it


----------



## rattyandseekersmum (Sep 29, 2012)

our rats go EVERYWHERE. post office, down the main street, my partner even took them to subway, and two supermarkets, much to my disgust. 
may be risky, but our rats go to the pet store once a week for a play date with their other rats, as they now use our rats to teach them manners etc. since its only acroos the road, doesnt really bother me. neither have got sick yet, our older 6 month old ratty just keeps getting fatter and lazier


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

> Babs, I agree that virus's that harm rats are rare in certain parts of the world or country... but I also know that pet shops absolutely will never tell you they have them or that they have lost rats to a mystery plague. It's terrible for business. With 100 animals insanely scratching at the same time, my pet shop claimed they never had mites but they did tell me what they used to treat them. I've also seen the whole inventory evaporate and get restocked in the fish department without ever seeing a sick fish in an aquarium, not counting the smelly bucket on the floor. I think washing your hands after you handle pet shop animals before you touch your own is a reasonable safety precaution. Even the employees at my local pet shop wash their hands and some change their clothes when they go home to protect their own pets. I've never been in a pet shop bathroom that didn't have antibacterial soap in the washroom. If the employees are afraid... think about how you should feel. Just a friendly heads up from a fellow shoulder ratter also living in an area with no known diseases currently running rampent.


I like the way you think. I don't often handle pet store animals, but recently I was over at a Pet Mania store and one of the staff members had a parrot on their shoulder...I had to have a hold! Afterwards I was paranoid though, they let me use their bathroom to wash my hands, but even at that I showered when I got home before touching my rats again. Better safe than sorry, even though that shop don't stock any rats that I know of.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

Footnote: I adopted my new rattie from a young lady that works at a pet shop, today I was at the vet's buying revolution for mites...

I should have know better... but at least I got to prove my own point.


----------

